# FIBA to move back 3-point line



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> BEIJING -- International basketball is going to look more like the NBA after two major rule changes take effect.
> 
> The 3-point line will move back and the three-second area will change shape starting in 2010, the sport's world governing body announced Saturday.
> 
> ...


I like it, should lead to better spacing.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

FIBA sold out. No doubt about it.

Now every venue outside of America has to totally recondition and repaint their courts to accomodate David Stern.

If anything, FIBA should only have changed to 4 12-minute quarters and 6 fouls, and the NBA should have changed to FIBA rules on the trapezoid.

Also, no mention on women's rules. Will the ladies have to shoot NBA 3's or will they have to paint 2 different lines on the courts?

Soon fans won't be allowed to be on their feet the whole game or bring banners or flags, either. Let's kills the atmosphere so we can play over-loud hip-hop all game long to accomodate the NBA.

The added insult to injury is there was a rumor of a minor league that was seeking to be formed in America that will play FIBA rules. Oops.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Why not be a little more over-dramatic? Changing the 3-point line on a court is hardly a major expense for teams: pro arenas are used for high school state tournaments pretty regularly, and somehow they end up with the shorter high school line...

I like the 3-point line move, because international is obviously too close. If anything, this just helps open up the game. The lane switch I'm less fond of, because the bottom of the trapezoid seems to be one of the things that necessitates international bigs facing up and playing a more all-around game. This helps them pack it in, which hurts spacing. The risk is more bunching up down low and outside the (further out) 3-point line, and less of a middle game, which is one of the great things about FIBA games.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

SignGuyDino said:


> FIBA sold out. No doubt about it.
> 
> Now every venue outside of America has to totally recondition and repaint their courts to accomodate David Stern.
> 
> ...


:lol: @ that entire post

It's about time the rest of the world stop playing with wimpy 3pt lines. As was mentioned this should really help with spacing.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I can understand the three point line, but like luther, I don't love the elimination of the trapezoid. That's what makes the international game so fluid.


----------



## Vilius (Nov 13, 2006)

SignGuyDino said:


> FIBA sold out. No doubt about it.
> 
> Now every venue outside of America has to totally recondition and repaint their courts to accomodate David Stern.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. After all is FIBA world's basketball federation or is it NBA?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

This will also eventually affect the Olympics - heavily favoring American teams for the neat future.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Vilius said:


> I agree with you. After all is FIBA world's basketball federation or is it NBA?


But should FIBA reject change just because it may make it more like the NBA? The international 3-pt line has been a borderline joke for years. The concept of the 3-pt shot is long-lost on the FIBA game. A jumper that most players can hit regularly is worth 50% more pts? Why? Moving it back makes sense. Don't cut off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

with respect to fans of the fiba rules...i enjoy watching it as well, but i have to give fiba credit for changing them as well. the game will be better for it in my opinion.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

it is risky, maybe it will open up game but it could also kill team game and lead to selfish way of playing like in nba.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

nba rules dont lead to selfish play. nba egos lead to that. i wouldnt worry about that


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

actualy rules like shorter 3 point line makes harder for player to penetreate so it is harder to create shoot for him self. so in kind of way rules like that forces players and overall strategy to be more organized team play. teams like CSK, TAU and oters rich clubs givig their players more and more money and litle by litle egos starts to be biger and with new rules it is easier for player to put himsef in front of team. also "stupid" way of developing players to be atletic freaks insted of being bball playes are destroying basketball known in europ. team, organized, disciplined and pasionate. But I guess it is new way of thinkig (NBA influance) creating show to make money then is about winig and pride :boohoo2:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not sure how stretching the three point line farther out leads to players being more athletic or developping bigger egos. That is a very far-fetched theory.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

now i did't men that, I men that new rules would help players to play for them selfs because streched 3 pl leavs mor space for individual plays. every year rich clubs investing more money and players egos grovs and they are ready to put their profit in front of team so they play more for stats then win. so more money, new rules, way of developing plaers, trying to chang view of basketball in tearm that clubs need to make profit rather then they need to win championships and other thing litle by litle is destroying euro basketball like stern destroyed NBA


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm now wondering how stretching the three point line but keeping the trapezoid would do to increase offensive fluidity...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Krstic All Star said:


> I'm now wondering how stretching the three point line but keeping the trapezoid would do to increase offensive fluidity...


That is what I would prefer.


----------

